
Computer proves that god exists - Pishky
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/scientists-use-computer-to-mathematically-prove-goedel-god-theorem-a-928668.html
======
pizza
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del's_ontological_proof](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del's_ontological_proof)

Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingshot_argument](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingshot_argument)

------
mshaler
Anselm put forth the first documented version of the ontological argument in
1078, FWIW. [http://www.iep.utm.edu/ont-arg/](http://www.iep.utm.edu/ont-arg/)

------
_nalply
Define God as X. Prove that X exists.

------
profalseidol
Any ELI5?

~~~
charlesism
Article:

    
    
      > "The details of the mathematics involved in Gödel's
      > ontological proof are complicated, but in essence the
      > Austrian was arguing that, by definition, God is that 
      > for which no greater can be conceived."
    
    

OED:

    
    
      > God: a superhuman being or spirit worshipped as having
      > power over nature or human fortunes; a deity.

